# Games To Measure Your Brain Age & Quiz For Biological Age



## creative (Apr 8, 2016)

Free Brain Age Games


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 8, 2016)

Pretty good. I got 23 (I'm age 55)


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 8, 2016)

I got 44 with an actual age of 71.  62% of my real age.


----------



## creative (Apr 8, 2016)

I got 34 and am 66!  Seems to be quite a flattering game.

On the other hand...has anyone done the biological quiz (on the first/home page)?  
Not so great - for me anyway - physically I am 61.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Apr 8, 2016)

It said I am 34 and I'm 65.  On the biological quiz I was 50.  I'd be younger if if didn't drink and smoke so much.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 8, 2016)

Not so good it said I'm 72.  I'll turn 70 this summer.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 8, 2016)

I haven't looked at it, but these types of things are generally designed to collect demographic information. Not interested.


----------



## creative (Apr 9, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't looked at it, but these types of things are generally designed to collect demographic information. Not interested.


Well if you could be bothered to actually observe that which you so readily criticise, you would see that it is harmless fun and does not collect data.

I expected such a post from you but I welcome you to join in and play.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 9, 2016)

I also never do this kind of thing. Depending on scores one can either feel superior or inferior and I hate those manipulative mind games people play. JMHO


----------



## creative (Apr 9, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I also never do this kind of thing. Depending on scores one can either feel superior or inferior and I hate those manipulative mind games people play. JMHO


Well this is just a light hearted game (hopefully indicating some degree of accuracy).  

Perhaps you are thinking of MENSA?


----------

